# perfect large Oak Tree.



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Didn't want to pay for a large already made tree 6". I decided to go looking. Idea! Went to the crepe myrtle in the side yard...perfect structure for a tree clipped a piece off the end which is now bare of leaves. I added light green and medium green clump foliage with spray adhesive and came up with this..we have plenty of 80 to 100 foot old oak trees in this area. I have a 80 foot one in my small woods even.


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

*looks great*

Fits right in looks Great!!


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Not totally free...wife looked at what I had in my hand and asked where i got that...said for me to stop trimming her crepe myrtle....oh well I got 3 of the pieces : )


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

That looks good! Actually all the green work looks scale and real


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Do your clippin' in the darkness of midnight next time!

Nice job on the tree. The wife's gotta smile just a bit, right?!?

TJ


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

she actually said later if I can make them like this she would gladly save the cash and not buy ones already made. She said mine put the bought ones to shame


----------



## Catwagon (Jul 2, 2012)

Hm, I have a ton of now leafless crepe myrtle trees in my yard...

You did great and I agree with your wife =)


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Figured she'md come around considering you pulled the $$$$ card lol heck I would since that's money saved for something else


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cooder Mac said:


> she actually said later if I can make them like this she would gladly save the cash and not buy ones already made. She said mine put the bought ones to shame


Now you can cut the whole thing down.

What the heck is a crepe myrtle trees?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I found them, heck those need trimming anyway.

I would never trim it again if "she" told me that.:laugh:


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

LOL I couldn't resist did another tree today....that crepe myrtle is the exact same color as the one my wife has in the yard. Not really a tree around here more of a bush though.


----------

